# Liquid smooth 3.2



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Is there a reason the thread for liquid smooth 3.2 is locked?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## nicaragüense (Nov 12, 2011)

Read the thread, on the last page


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Recent Twitter post from liquid says he hasn't forgot about us. Stay tuned.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## icedventimocha (Apr 30, 2012)

It's still available thru ROM manager and xda.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

karthikram93 said:


> Is there a reason the thread for liquid smooth 3.2 is locked?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I posted a DL link for a similar thread some time ago, the link is still good...

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/17373-Liquid-smooth-3.2#entry1019952


----------

